# Pizza dough #4 (my favorite)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup luke warm water
1 package yeast
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp lemon pepper
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp olive oil
2 1/2 to 3 cups of flour

Mix water, yeast and sugar in a bowl and let stand for 1-2 mins. Add remaining ingredients and knead the dough for 5-10 mins until elastic.

For a crispy bottom on the dough use a pizza stone if you have one. If not, lightly grease your pan with oil and then lightly dust with corn meal. Bake the crust by itself (NO TOPPINGS) at 375 degs for 10 mins. Then top and finish baking until crust is golden.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

lemon pepper.... nice touch must try that.
Ruddedog you da man.


----------

